# Software > Linux >  index forum

## range

Καλημερα θα ηθελα την συμβουλή των εμπείρων. Γιατι δεν μπορω να κανω index στην search engine το forum ενω οποιοδήποτε αλλό site μπορω κανονικα ;

----------

